# Anubias nana 'white' Vs. Anubias nana variegated



## zachary908

Anyone?


----------



## tejinabo

Anubias 'White' sounds like Anubias 'Ghost'. The new leaves are white and turn green as it matures. I'm not certain though.


----------



## zachary908

tejinabo said:


> Anubias 'White' sounds like Anubias 'Ghost'. The new leaves are white and turn green as it matures. I'm not certain though.


That could be it! Thanks, I will ask my source for more info.


----------



## ragn4rok

Hi, 

Just want to share my collection... I do trade this plant with many friends.. and this variant is very popular here in Asia.. 

Anubias sp. "White" aka. White-Marbled Anubias









The size is exactly the same like Anubias sp. "StarDust" or Anubias nana "Petite"


----------



## ragn4rok

Got another new batch ... 










Underwater, the white coloration becomes more brighter. and the old leaves also keep the large portion of white coloration. You can see them at the picture above.


----------



## ragn4rok

more batch in cultivation... ;-)


----------



## h4n

Wow!!!! Is the tank next to it the same ones?

Also what are the two pipes coming up thru the substrate?

My last question you have them right into the substrate? Doesn't need to be tie down to anything?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ragn4rok

Yes, those aquarium is for Anubias white cultivation only. These photos were taken at my friend house. I don't asked him the detail about his setup. Maybe a filter output? I'll asked him later.

He grows them directly into the substrate, no need to tie them down to small driftwood/rocks. Although it's possible.


----------



## h4n

I see!

Ya at first I thought under ground filters?

I thought burring rhizmoes like that kill Anubias? Or maybe he doesn't have them deep in there?

Either way crazy setup!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ragn4rok

I think it's some sort of under gravel filter system too.

No, don't bury the rhizomes. Only the roots


----------



## c_gwinner

That is an awesome setup and an even more amazing plant. I want to get my hands on some now haha


----------



## sunyang730

OMG those look so nice. Anyone selling them?


----------



## h4n

cookymonster has some or did.

I got one, grows kind of slower then my petites does.

be ready to pay a lot!


----------



## sunyang730

like how a lot? I got a petites but I think it is not petites because it seems like larger


----------



## h4n

he was asking $100 for 5-6 leaves i think?


----------



## sunyang730

Wow, off my list then. Or maybe you can share some 1 leaf with me


----------



## h4n

sunyang730 said:


> Wow, off my list then. Or maybe you can share some 1 leaf with me


I can when there is enough 



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sunyang730

LOLOLOL sorry for off topic! 

I will be waiting Han!!!!!


----------



## DogFish

sunyang730 said:


> LOLOLOL sorry for off topic!
> 
> I will be waiting Han!!!!!


There is a line, just so you know. :wink:


----------



## h4n

DogFish said:


> There is a line, just so you know. :wink:


hahahaha i knew you were going say that Frank! 

I wish I had a tank like those in that pciture! WOW!


----------



## DogFish

h4n said:


> hahahaha i knew you were going say that Frank!
> 
> I wish I had a tank like those in that pciture! WOW!


Yrs, but you know 6mos from now Everyone on SnS will have Anubias 'Snow white' it will go from $50 to $5 before you know what happened. Look what happen to Bucephalandra, last year this time $80 to $100. I've seen it allow as $20.


----------



## h4n

DogFish said:


> Yrs, but you know 6mos from now Everyone on SnS will have Anubias 'Snow white' it will go from $50 to $5 before you know what happened. Look what happen to Bucephalandra, last year this time $80 to $100. I've seen it allow as $20.


yup! oh well!
The way of life!


----------



## cookymonster760

Hello guys from what I have noticed the difference with anubias white is that its a really slow grower and it needs really high light since it has little to no green on the leafs it grows about one leaf per two weeks and it attaches to lava rock rather fast it only took about two weeks for it to secure itself to the rock without the need of any rubber bands, It is just as hardy as any other anubias out there except that it needs high light for it to grow


----------



## tobystanton

DogFish said:


> Yrs, but you know 6mos from now Everyone on SnS will have Anubias 'Snow white' it will go from $50 to $5 before you know what happened. Look what happen to Bucephalandra, last year this time $80 to $100. I've seen it allow as $20.


You can get Buce's for 7$ each now lol.


----------



## DogFish

cookymonster760 said:


> Hello guys from what I have noticed the difference with anubias white is that its a really slow grower and it needs really high light since it has little to no green on the leafs....


To clarify....high light to stay white or high light to live? In med/low light will it go green?

Maybe this one is more trouble than it's worth. If I wanted Drama Queen Plants I'd go CO2 plant stems. :icon_roll


----------



## h4n

tobystanton said:


> You can get Buce's for 7$ each now lol.


where?


----------



## tobystanton

h4n said:


> where?


From Ebay

I got an extra 5 plants because I ordered 100$+ worth XD !


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

When will these be ready andhow much?


----------



## BeachBum2012

Just found this while searching different Anubius plants. Awesome looking. I'll have to wait until the price drops a bit though. They go on the list!


----------



## plantbrain

I had this plant about 10 years ago.

Recently got another one.

Nice contrast plant, but I grow it in ADA AS also.


----------



## BeachBum2012

plantbrain said:


> I had this plant about 10 years ago.
> 
> Recently got another one.
> 
> Nice contrast plant, but I grow it in ADA AS also.


I think I remember seeing it in the front, right corner of your Dutchish tank. I have AS in my tanks, and this would go great on one in particular, but its still a little rich for my blood.


----------



## plantbrain

Yes, not cheap, 75$ for 4-5 leaf plant, but you can see someone is raising plenty. Ebay has some for 75$ each. I've been able to enhance the white. Nice plant really and the white color is good for contrast, I like it a lot.

The old APD post I wrote about it.

http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.9910/msg00263.html

Does not seem like 14 years ago.


----------



## waterfaller1

ragn4rok said:


> He grows them directly into the substrate, no need to tie them down to small driftwood/rocks. Although it's possible.


:thumbsup:
Got the answer I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## iLOVEnanos

Gosh I love these! I have a "stardust" coming but really hoping to get my hands on more varieties! Anubias are my favorite plants. I am actually thinking of collecting a ton and doing a species tank soon


----------



## jfg5018

Anyone selling or know where to buy them online? I can't find any  !!!


----------



## tattooedfool83

H4n has Anubias white according to his for sale section. Check it out


----------



## jfg5018

Thanks!!!


----------



## waterfaller1

I got mine from Tom Barr.


----------



## NYCaqua

Where can you get these at a reasonable price? I would be interested in growing them out in a "frag" type of tank. On my anubias petites i get 2 leaves per week on average and on some 3.


----------



## johnson18

NYCaqua said:


> Where can you get these at a reasonable price? I would be interested in growing them out in a "frag" type of tank. On my anubias petites i get 2 leaves per week on average and on some 3.


I think these are one of those "gotta pay to play" plants, like some of the more rare crypts...


----------



## Lab_Man

*I'll second that*



tattooedfool83 said:


> H4n has Anubias white according to his for sale section. Check it out


H4N has very nice plants.


----------



## waterfaller1

johnson18 said:


> I think these are one of those "gotta pay to play" plants, like some of the more rare crypts...


I think so too. They are so rare in the trade and grow so slow, they will basically hold and command the high price.
I have both, the white and stardust now. Love them. 
Besides that lovely pink pantanal I cannot keep, the white is my new favorite plant.:icon_cool


----------



## Ebi

My Anubias sp. Nana 'variegated/marbled' 


Mike


----------



## yus8889

sir i want to buy this plant.can you help me pls.


----------



## waterfaller1

wow this is an old thread
:wink2:


----------

